# Wheel bearing lock nut wrench substitute



## 4MyKayak (Apr 6, 2013)

The front wheel bearings on my 2004 Pathfinder 4WD LE need to be tightened. Is there an available substitute to purchase for the $700 special Nissan tool (KV40105400/J36001) to remove the wheel bearing lock nut?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Amazon.com: OTC 7698 2-1/4" Wheel Bearing Locknut Socket: Automotive


Buy OTC 7698 2-1/4" Wheel Bearing Locknut Socket: Wheel Hubs & Bearings - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's another one from Ebay:









Front Wheel Bearing Lock nut Locknut Tool Socket Wrench Hub Axle for Nissan Jeep | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Front Wheel Bearing Lock nut Locknut Tool Socket Wrench Hub Axle for Nissan Jeep at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## 4MyKayak (Apr 6, 2013)

I've come across both of those listings in my search. However, I used calipers to measure the inside and outside diameter of the lock nut, which is 35 mm and 40 mm, respectively. This is smaller than either of those tools above, so it would seem that they wouldn't be compatible.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

4MyKayak said:


> I've come across both of those listings in my search. However, I used calipers to measure the inside and outside diameter of the lock nut, which is 35 mm and 40 mm, respectively. This is smaller than either of those tools above, so it would seem that they wouldn't be compatible.


Something is wrong with your measurements because 40 mm is only 1-1/2"...which isn't much larger then the end of the axle shaft. I use an equivalent of the OTC 7698 mentioned above on the wheel bearing lock ring on my 2003 Frontier 4x4. I looked up the lock ring part number for both an 03 Frontier 4x4 and an 04 Pathfinder 4x4 and they both use P/N 40262-92G00. This is part code "40262" listed on the part diagram linked below:






2004 Nissan Pathfinder Front Axle - Nissan Parts Deal


NissanPartsDeal.com offers the lowest price and fast delivery for genuine 2004 Nissan Pathfinder Front Axle.



www.nissanpartsdeal.com





The snap ring is probably 35-40 mm, which sits under the cap. Remove the cap and the flange nuts and washers to remove the flange. Then there will be two screws to remove, remove the washer plate and then you'll be looking at the bearing lock ring. I'm just mentioning the procedure to make sure we're all talking about the same thing.


----------



## 4MyKayak (Apr 6, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> Something is wrong with your measurements because 40 mm is only 1-1/2"...which isn't much larger then the end of the axle shaft. I use an equivalent of the OTC 7698 mentioned above on the wheel bearing lock ring on my 2003 Frontier 4x4. I looked up the lock ring part number for both an 03 Frontier 4x4 and an 04 Pathfinder 4x4 and they both use P/N 40262-92G00. This is part code "40262" listed on the part diagram linked below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The part I measured was the notched ring behind the drive flange, which I thought was the bearing lock ring. I'm figuring I somehow measured wrong because nothing seems to be available for the measurements I obtained. But I don't know how it could've not been measured correctly.


----------



## 4MyKayak (Apr 6, 2013)

Sunex 10202 4 Wheel Drive Spindle Nut Wrench - Nissan Axle Nut Socket - Amazon.com


Sunex 10202 4 Wheel Drive Spindle Nut Wrench - Nissan Axle Nut Socket - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com





Would that work?


----------



## 4MyKayak (Apr 6, 2013)

I figured out the problem. Previously, I measured the indentations on the piece that the notches of the lock washer fit into and not the distance between the two larger holes in the wheel bearing lock nut itself. Today, I measured the inner and outer diameter of the holes and got 48 and 57 mm, which are very close to the measurements for the tool. Also, I noticed that the garage who did the work (well, who said they did the work anyway) the first time back in April decided that they were going to keep the screws that hold down the lock washer to the bearing lock nut, as there were no screws (supposed to be two). I know the screws were there prior to taking it to the garage. I hand tightened the lock nut as it was quite loose and put everything back together until the tool arrives. Now just to figure out which is the best tool to buy.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

4MyKayak said:


> Sunex 10202 4 Wheel Drive Spindle Nut Wrench - Nissan Axle Nut Socket - Amazon.com
> 
> 
> Sunex 10202 4 Wheel Drive Spindle Nut Wrench - Nissan Axle Nut Socket - Amazon.com
> ...


Yes, that will work. The screws are P/N 01414-00051.


----------



## 4MyKayak (Apr 6, 2013)

smj999smj said:


> Yes, that will work. The screws are P/N 01414-00051.


Thanks!


----------



## Plogo (Nov 13, 2011)

4MyKayak said:


> The front wheel bearings on my 2004 Pathfinder 4WD LE need to be tightened. Is there an available substitute to purchase for the $700 special Nissan tool (KV40105400/J36001) to remove the wheel bearing lock nut?


I note that there are YouTube videos showing how to replace wheel bearings on a Pathfinder without using the special tool. The ring can be tightened using a hammer and punch, or as I have done, using a pair of long nosed pliers opened to place each point of the pliers (jaws) in opposite holes and then using a screwdriver between the jaws to tighten the ring. I noted on my Pathy that there were two screws locking the ring in position on one side and only one screw on the other side.


----------



## 4MyKayak (Apr 6, 2013)

Plogo said:


> I note that there are YouTube videos showing how to replace wheel bearings on a Pathfinder without using the special tool. The ring can be tightened using a hammer and punch, or as I have done, using a pair of long nosed pliers opened to place each point of the pliers (jaws) in opposite holes and then using a screwdriver between the jaws to tighten the ring. I noted on my Pathy that there were two screws locking the ring in position on one side and only one screw on the other side.


I ordered the tool off of Amazon for $18. The screws are on order from the local Nissan dealer; they cost $7 for all 4. Hoping for the best.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Plogo said:


> I note that there are YouTube videos showing how to replace wheel bearings on a Pathfinder without using the special tool. The ring can be tightened using a hammer and punch, or as I have done, using a pair of long nosed pliers opened to place each point of the pliers (jaws) in opposite holes and then using a screwdriver between the jaws to tighten the ring. I noted on my Pathy that there were two screws locking the ring in position on one side and only one screw on the other side.


There should be two screws for the lock ring on each side. You can also use 90-degree bend needle nose pliers in a pinch. However, if you want to do it the "correct" method using a torque wrench, you'll need the socket.


----------

